#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αγροτεμάχιο που προκύπτει από συνένωση

## eiranton

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

ένα αγροτεμάχιο 22στρεμμάτων (όπως προκύπτει από την μέτρηση) με πρόσωπο σέ αγροτικό δρόμο 132μ., προήλθε από ένα αγροτεμάχιο 11,5 στρ. με πρόσωπο 132μ. και ένα αγροτεμάχιο 9,5 στρ. χωρίς πρόσωπο σε δρόμο. Από το χάρτη της Τοπογραφικής φαίνεται πως μεταξύ των αγροτεμαχίων υπήρχε ρέμα (γι'αυτό πιθανόν και η διαφορά στο 1 στρέμμα, δηλαδή 11,5+9,5=21 και όχι 22). Στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση το ρέμα "ανοίχτηκε" και ενσωματώθηκε στο ενιαίο πια αγροτεμαχίο. Το θέμα είναι το αγροτεμάχιο των 22 στρ. μπορεί να είναι άρτιο και οικοδομησιμο ή δεν μπορεί καν να υφίσταται εφόσον παρεμβάλεται θεωρητικά (στο χάρτη) ρέμα??

Σημειώνω ότι συμβολαιογραφικά ακόμη μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει συνένωση

----------


## eiranton

Πρόκειται για αγροτεμάχια από Διανομή.. λέγοντας στον χάρτη της Τοπογραφικής εννοούσα το χάρτη της διανομής. 
Αναφέροντας πως το ρέμα "ανοιχτηκε", εννοώ πως στην υφιστάμενη κατάσταση δεν υπάρχει ρέμα. Τα δυο αγροτεμάχια ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη και για λόγους ευκολίας υποθέτω στην καλλιέργεια τους, τα έχει ενώσει.
Ο προβληματισμός μου αφορά κυρίως το αν τα τεμάχια μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν ως ένα, εφόσον στον χάρτη της διανομής φαινόταν ανάμεσα τους ρέμα.. 

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επισήμανση!

----------


## makap

@*eiranton*
Επομένως, εννοείς δύο αγροτεμάχια που παραχωρήθηκαν από το Κράτος σε δικαιούχους, δηλαδή κληροτεμάχια.

Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, νομίζω ότι, πρέπει να εξετάσεις το χρόνο δημιουργίας τους για να διαπιστώσεις αν είναι και οικοδομήσιμα (άρτια είναι έτσι και αλλιώς, με βάση το εμβαδόν τους), ανεξάρτητα από το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν πρόσωπο (και τα δύο) σε  ΚΧ.

----------


## eiranton

Οπότε τα αντιμετωπίζω ως ξεχωριστά αγροτεμάχια..αλλά τι γίνεται με αυτό που δεν έχει πρόσωπο σε δρόμο? Αφού με το ΠΔ του 85 αρτια και οικοδομήσιμα θεωρούνται τα γήπεδα με εμβαδό 4000τ.μ και πρόσωπο 25μ. σε κοινόχρηστο δρόμο?


Είναι εύκολο να μου επισημάνετε την νομοθεσία για την αρτιότητα και οικοδομησιμότητα των γηπέδων, περαν του Π.Δ. 24/31.5.1985? Ξέρω ότι ανοίγω ένα τεράστιο θέμα αλλά είμαι στην αρχή ακόμη και δεν έχω συγκεντρώσει πολύ υλικό από νομοθεσία.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια σας!

----------


## SIRADRAB

chrisven: 
....με το π.δ. του 85 είναι άρτια και τα 2 αφού είναι πάνω από 4 στρ.
επίσης σου αναφέρω και το ν.3212/2003 που επιβάλλει πρόσωπο 25 μ για τα 
γήπεδα που δημιουργούνται μετά από αυτόν.

άρα αν τα γήπεδά σου εφόσον δεν προέρχονται από κατάτμηση μετά το 2003
είναι άρτια και μόνα τους και <<συνενωμένα>>.

Νομίζω αυτό δεν ισχύει. Στην περίπτωση συνένωσης, δημιουργείται νέο γήπεδο που θα διέπεται από τις διατάξεις του Ν.3212/03.

----------


## thomas

Μια χαρά ισχύει ως βελτίωση αρτιότητας . Καθώς και τα δύο προϋφίστανται του 2003.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο thomas, μου διέφυγε....η βελτίωση όταν το ένα από τα 2 είναι άρτιο.

----------


## giannhs

Υπαρχει καποια εγκύκλιος που μιλάει για την βελτίωση της αρτίοτητας κατα παρέκκλιση εκτός σχεδίου?????
Αρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο κατα παρέκκλιση 800τ.μ. εαν του προστεθεί ομορο 300τ.μ. εχουμε βελτίωση της παρέκκλισης...στην πολεοδομία μου τα μασανε...ψαχνω να βρω εαν υπαρχει καποια εγκύκλιος..

----------


## giorgosv

> Όταν κάνεις κατάτμηση ΜΕΤΑ την 31-12-2003, έχεις απαίτηση προσώπου 25μ. Το αγροτεμάχιο που ρωτάς ΕΙΝΑΙ άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο.


Οταν όμως έχεις μη άρτια αγροτεμάχια π.χ. 2000 και 3000 τ.μ. με πρόσωπο σε δρόμο του Υπ.Γεωργίας(θεωρείται κοινόχρηστος) και τα μεταβιβάσεις στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη(συννένωση στην ουσία) τοτε προκύπτει άρτιο βάσει του παραπάνω νόμου ή όχι;Ρωτώ επειδή κάποιοι στην περιοχή μου λένε όχι.

----------


## giannhs

τελικά υπάρχει εγκύκλιος...την περιμενω από ωρα σε ώρα..οταν την εχω στα χερια μου θα την σκαναρω και θα την περασω!!!

----------


## mmelenista

Σήμερα ανάρτησα όμοιο θέμα. Τελικά η παρούσα. συζήτηση, αν και ξεκινούσε με διαφορετικό θέμα, καταλήγει στο ίδιο ερώτημα με το δικό μου. Δηλ. αν υπάρχει κάποια γνωμοδότηση, εγκυκλιος κτλ για συνένωση αρτίου κατά παρέκκλιση με μη άρτιο σε εκτός σχεδίου. Τελικά αν και έχει περάσει χρόνος από τη τελευταία δημοσίευση, υπάρχει εγκύκλιος όπως αναφέρει ο συνάδελφος?

----------


## anavatis

Γειά σας. Eπειδή βλέπω τη συμμετοχή πολλών Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα ήθελα να σας παραθέσω το θέμα μου για μια γρήγορη απάντηση μιας και δεν υπήρξε προηγούμενη αναταπόκριση.
Σε εκτός σχεδίου μερίδα έχει γίνει πρόσφατα (2011) κατάτμηση σε τέσσερα ίσα οικόπεδα 4100τ.μ.. Στο τοπογραφικό υπάρχει βεβαίωση από Τοπογράφο Μηχανικό για το σύνολο της μερίδας ότι είναι άρτια και οικοδομίσιμη, ύστερα από πρόσφατη (2011) σχετική έγκριση του Δασαρχείου. Για τα δύο από τα 4 οικόπεδα στο βάθος της μερίδας έχει δημιουργηθεί δουλεία διόδου 6 μ. Το τελευταίο πίσω οικόπεδο που εξυπηρετείται από το πλάτος της δουλείας και μόνο είναι επίσης άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο παρόλο που δεν έχει πρόσωπο 25μ. σε κοινόχρηστο δρόμο ? Με άλλα λόγια, η βεβαίωση αρτίοτητας ολόκληρης της μερίδας συνεπάγεται και αρτιότητα για τα επιμέρους οικόπεδα?

Σημείωση: Δεν προυπάρχει κανένας δρόμος αλλά η βεβαίωση του Δασαρχείου αναφέρεται στο χαρακτηρισμό ενός νέου δρόμου ως κοινόχρηστου στο μπροστά όριο της μερίδας. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

